
App Valuation: How to Build, Value and Sell an App - ThomasSmale
https://feinternational.com/blog/app-valuation-build-value-sell-app/
======
dang
Vote and comment collusion will get your accounts and sites banned on Hacker
News. Please don't do that.

------
growthkarl
Fascinating! Never knew how many aspects go into consideration depending on
the different types of apps/software.

Lots of great takeaways on the marketing side as well. Especially in regards
to analyzing the competition.

~~~
ThomasSmale
Overall we look at thousands of variables with varying degrees of weighting.
Can't just use the same generic approach to each different business model as
would over-simplify and ignore (or overplay) nuances of specific businesses
that could be strengths or weaknesses.

------
tetmron
Great insights in this article. I’ve never read anything that describes the
process of valuing and selling an app in the digital domain so well. Thanks so
much!

~~~
ThomasSmale
Thank you! We are trying to lead the way with content in the space - we've
written a lot about SaaS in the past, but not much about apps in general. It's
a hard topic to find credible content on as it's a relatively new space and
most of the exits you here about are huge apps like Snapchat and Instagram.
99.99% of apps will never fall into that same bracket but doesn't mean there
is not a market to sell.

------
Adriaandt
Really good piece. Building with value in mind from day one - very interesting
approach.

------
hanakon
Excellent article. Highly in-depth and well written, yet accessible. Was
particularly pleased to see a section on SaaS apps in particular. Worth your
time if you have or are working on an app, whether or not you've begun to
consider about eventually selling it yet.

~~~
ThomasSmale
Thanks! Tried to cover a range of apps in there. We've written extensively
about SaaS in the past, but not other apps which are also equally popular.

